
An Interview with Elon Musk's Father, Errol Musk - cocoflunchy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kerryadolan/2015/07/02/how-to-raise-a-billionaire-an-interview-with-elon-musks-father-errol-musk/
======
zillak
lol, errol musk error?

